# Recovery from visual issues ??



## Ahungerf (Apr 26, 2018)

Going on 3 years and feel pretty good. However my visual issues still persist.

Did you experience any of my symptoms below and how did you guys recover from the following?

-Bright sunlight causes a dreamlike sensation
-A bright blue sky looks fake and creates an artificial backdrop to my surroundings
-This can happen at sunset and even at night with a full moon.
-Eye strain or eyes tingling, overstimulated?

I've heard visual symptoms are last to go but these have been pretty much my only symptoms for going in almost 2 years now. When and how did your visual perception get back to normal? Any advice on these visual issues?


----------



## Davidishere (Nov 3, 2017)

bro i can totally relate. 2 years here too. its pretty good to be honest, still have some anxiety left here and there sometimes but overall really okish


----------



## Davidishere (Nov 3, 2017)

i have noticed that when i get rest i dont have visual symptoms...however if i dont get enough sleep it happens


----------



## Cali123 (Jan 5, 2019)

So what exactly did you guys recover from if you’re still saying things look dreamlike? I don’t have that issue but just curious


----------



## Ahungerf (Apr 26, 2018)

Basically all DP sensations are gone. My body and arms only feel disconnected during high anxiety or mostly when hung over, anxiety and feelings of dred are mostly gone. However it’s all mostly derealization and my visual interpretation of my surroundings. Example would be last night was walking downtown during a festival and the sunset and the sky behind the buildings just seems so unreal. While inside the clubs or restaurants I don’t notice really any disconnected feelings. But go out side and see bright sunlight or even sunsets or bright moonlight and the sky seems different. Like my perception is off and it’s combined with a drealike sensation. Looking out of windows does the same... Anyone else recover from this?!!


----------

